# Five days of riots in France



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There have been five days of riots in the northeast of Paris by muzslime bastard immigrants.

The were burning cars and destroying property.

My question is, why hasn't the press here reported it.

Covering for the F***n muzslimes again,

so we won't complain more about the invasion of us, complicit bastards?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> There have been five days of riots in the northeast of Paris by muzslime bastard immigrants.
> 
> The were burning cars and destroying property.
> 
> ...


Because riots are the national pastime for the frog eaters.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The Frogs riots about anything, but yourr correct...cant have that peaceful muslim dialogue tarnished now can we

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Personally, . . . I smell cover-up, . . . and why any one, . . . and I mean ANYONE, . . . anywhere, . . . for any reason would cover up what they do, . . . is beyond me.

If I could, . . . I'd push the buttons that would blow every last muslim to kingdom come right now, . . . and take my chances standing in front of Jesus, . . . saying "Self Defense".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Personally, . . . I smell cover-up, . . . and why any one, . . . and I mean ANYONE, . . . anywhere, . . . for any reason would cover up what they do, . . . is beyond me.
> 
> If I could, . . . I'd push the buttons that would blow every last muslim to kingdom come right now, . . . and take my chances standing in front of Jesus, . . . saying "Self Defense".
> 
> ...


And this from a preacher, ladies and gents! Hooah!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Covering up this crap annoys me. I recall asking my dad how come the world didn't know what hitler did to 6 million Jews. He noted that we didn't have the Internet of course, but then also said the media covered it up because they didn't want too seem anti German.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cover for them so more can be imported to do the same crap here.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Does a Video Show Muslim Refugees Rioting in France?

If you dare read snopes you'll see what cover up means. Since they found an anti Islamic group using a video they can't verify is real they actually call it fake mostly false. All though they go on to say there are protest. What loons

Also who cares if it's refugees? I don't. It's Islamic followers and I could care less France invited them in and surrendered to them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Because riots are the national pastime for the frog eaters.


I dunno, we're doing pretty good here with the Great Snowflake Riots of 16/17.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It's the grownup version of a temper tantrum, and it's become the new normal for adult behavior according to the media, remember, they have a socialist agenda. The media will report the agenda, but not the method by which it is achieved....it will fail.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll be there at the end of Summer, so not looking forward to this trip...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The ordinary French citizens are letting their beautiful country become a hell on earth, for the sake of political correctness.

Just say "NO" to this PC crap!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Targets rich environment!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Covering up this crap annoys me. I recall asking my dad how come the world didn't know what hitler did to 6 million Jews. He noted that we didn't have the Internet of course, but then also said the media covered it up because they didn't want too seem anti German.


Roosevelt and the other gooberments of the time sat on the intel - but the media only had the rumors to work on - by the time the death camps started to roll the war was on - and even the Jews that lined up to be "relocated" didn't know they were being sent to die ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

in regard to the riots and car burning - nothing new - around Christmas they had a car burning spree one nite - close to 1,000 cars were set on fire ....

these riots are being reported if you tap into the correct sources - not anything different than CNN and FOX reporting on the Trump administration ....

something to check on daily for a snip-it breakdown -


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually this says a lot about the muslims.

They'll shoot an unarmed French cartoonist. They'll behead a guy with is hands bound. They'll burn a guy in a cage.

How come they never come to Sturgis?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Personally, . . . I smell cover-up, . . . and why any one, . . . and I mean ANYONE, . . . anywhere, . . . for any reason would cover up what they do, . . . is beyond me.
> 
> If I could, . . . I'd push the buttons that would blow every last muslim to kingdom come right now, . . . and take my chances standing in front of Jesus, . . . saying "Self Defense".
> 
> ...


If desecrating and insulting islam will send me to hell, reserve me two tickets... first class please, I want to go in style.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> in regard to the riots and car burning - nothing new - around Christmas they had a car burning spree one nite - close to 1,000 cars were set on fire ....
> 
> these riots are being reported if you tap into the correct sources - not anything different than CNN and FOX reporting on the Trump administration ....
> 
> something to check on daily for a snip-it breakdown -


I got 7 vehicles parked on my driveway. Can someone send these worthless animals an invitation for a bon fire... I really would love to see them try....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> And this from a preacher, ladies and gents! Hooah!


And if the rest of those "of the cloth" would get off their constant fund raising, . . . quit trying to be bigger and more famous than the mega preachers from So. Cal and Tx, . . . actually study the Word of God, . . . they would find that the absolute annihilation of the enemy is NOT FOREIGN to God's ways and means.

Example: Sodom and Gomorrah, . . . undoubtedly there were women, children, infants, infirm, . . . etc. who did not participate in the abhorrent practices that caused the destruction of the city, . . . but they were a part of them in that they elected to stay, . . . and give tacit approval if not reinforcement, . . . or were just innocents caught up in a situation that unfortunately also caught them.

Example: The Holy Land takeover after leaving Egypt. The Israelites came up against the descendants of Esau and Ishmael, . . . today's Islamists, . . . and God simply told them to WIPE THEM OUT, . . . men, women, children, infants, ALL. Some will argue this is wrong, . . . take it up with God, . . . He said it, . . . I just recorded it and passed it on.

Example: Hitler, . . . nothing could sway him from his "Destiny" he had laid out, . . . no persuasion was possible. Annihilation of the Nazi party, . . . war crime trials for the perpetrators, . . . hangings, firing squads, and life without parole sentences finally ended that bunch.

Newer versions of *********, . . . of Ishmaelites, . . . and of Nazi's have surfaced, . . . nothing short of zero tolerance will stop them, . . . and they have certainly proven time and time again, . . . . they have no aversion to total genocide of all Christians and Jews.

Take them out first, . . . claim Self Defense, . . . bury them deep, . . . and go on.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Muslims in the Middle East and Africa are converting to Christianity. The Holy Spirit is moving, opening the eyes of those who need it most.
Think about it, @dwight55; while the people of the U.S. live a self-indulgent lifestyle that includes sexual perversion and the murder of the unborn for reasons of convenience, Muslims living in barbaric parts of the world are coming to Jesus, even though they know it means persecution and death.
Be careful when mentioning Sodom and Gomorrah. Our nation is far from being one nation, under God, today.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> There have been five days of riots in the northeast of Paris by muzslime bastard immigrants.
> 
> The were burning cars and destroying property.
> 
> ...


You referring to the riots in response to the police action of raping a suspect while in custody.

I have seen it on the news including the film clip where they are pushing the police baton up his rectum. I think the protest are more than just some Muslims. Regardless of what the man did or did not do many Frenchmen are upset the police would do this.

I understand an investigation is ongoing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> You referring to the riots in response to the police action of raping a suspect while in custody.
> 
> I have seen it on the news including the film clip where they are pushing the police baton up his rectum. I think the protest are more than just some Muslims. Regardless of what the man did or did not do many Frenchmen are upset the police would do this.
> 
> I understand an investigation is ongoing.


The car-burning and general mayhem isn't new.

Paris is ringed by what we would call section 8 housing, and the units are predominately occupied by the Muslim invaders. For the last ten years, "urban youths" as they are cryptically called, have been entertaining themselves in this manner.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> Targets rich environment!


That's what I'm talking about...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> And if the rest of those "of the cloth" would get off their constant fund raising, . . . quit trying to be bigger and more famous than the mega preachers from So. Cal and Tx, . . . actually study the Word of God, . . . they would find that the absolute annihilation of the enemy is NOT FOREIGN to God's ways and means.
> 
> Example: Sodom and Gomorrah, . . . undoubtedly there were women, children, infants, infirm, . . . etc. who did not participate in the abhorrent practices that caused the destruction of the city, . . . but they were a part of them in that they elected to stay, . . . and give tacit approval if not reinforcement, . . . or were just innocents caught up in a situation that unfortunately also caught them.
> 
> ...


I'm with Dwight...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I see these incidents on US as well as EU news sites. Not sure how you can state that you have heard nothing on the news about it. Understand disagreement about why this is occurring but not that it is occurring and it is being reported.

https://www.facebook.com/Channel4News/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf Just one link to coverage on this .

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/02/16/e...olice-protests0447PMStoryLink&linkId=34575731


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I see these incidents on US as well as EU news sites. Not sure how you can state that you have heard nothing on the news about it. Understand disagreement about why this is occurring but not that it is occurring and it is being reported.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Channel4News/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf Just one link to coverage on this .


Who claims they heard nothing of this?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> There have been five days of riots in the northeast of Paris by muzslime bastard immigrants.
> 
> The were burning cars and destroying property.
> 
> ...





Denton said:


> Who claims they heard nothing of this?


Line 3 in the original post. 'My question is, why hasn't the press here reported it.'


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Line 3 in the original post. 'My question is, why hasn't the press here reported it.'


I see.

Sure, you can specifically search a topic and find a source or two. I think what the OP means is why is it not more of a headline news event.

As far as the incident that is being used as an excuse to burn other people's property, I found the gendarmes' story about how it happened to be laughable. I carried a night stick for years, and it never found its way into someone's anus. 
Having said that, the Paris police have been dealing with "urban youth" crime for years. Idiotic immigration policies have created the situation. Those allowed entry have taken over public housing, living on the tax-paid dole, and are causing mischief. Tempers flare.

Something else that seems to be ignored is the increase of violence against Jews and Christians in France. Yes, there are still Christians in France. Since 2015, I've read about incidents of violence against Jews and Christians by Muslims in France. Of course, I understand why hardly any press outlets are interested in reporting about such incidences.


----------



## JohnMorrow (Feb 11, 2017)

From what I read the riots are a response, against the police for apparently raping a young black man with a police baton. 

I'd assume he is an illegal immigrant. The French have a lot of African illegals that don't play too nice with the police. So when the police don't play so nice back they have to have a riot about it.

And you can guarantee some of these scumbags rioting were in Paris in November 2015, when muslims started shooting up the streets. Funny how they weren't so against the armed police defending them that night. 

Again this is the fault of the politicians for not dealing with the problem. If you ask me.

It's true what others have said tho, if you rise the gas 2 cents a litre in France the French will riot lol. 

Takes very little for them to kick off.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I see.
> 
> Sure, you can specifically search a topic and find a source or two. I think what the OP means is why is it not more of a headline news event.
> 
> ...


Top line is just what I meant.

I watch a lot of news during the day, I never saw it put out once or any followup.

Yes you can search for it, I read it on the , Gates of Vienna web site.

There is plenty withheld from us by left wing news agencies, one of the methods of denying us the truth.

They don't want to put the "culture enrichers" in a bad light here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I see.
> 
> Sure, you can specifically search a topic and find a source or two. I think what the OP means is why is it not more of a headline news event.
> 
> ...


Now you're being mean. You know all the problems are caused by the Police. What a better world this would be if we just eliminated that job.



Denton said:


> Something else that seems to be ignored is the increase of violence against Jews and Christians in France. Yes, there are still Christians in France. Since 2015, I've read about incidents of violence against Jews and Christians by Muslims in France. Of course, I understand why hardly any press outlets are interested in reporting about such incidences.


It's politically correct to violently oppose Christians and Jews so that doesn't count. What does count is saying mean things about Islam. That needs to be punished. That's why you can be charged with a hate crime in Euroland for saying mean things. Violence imposed on Christians and Jews is ok because they refuse to convert.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm sure the French have spent the last five days waving white flags.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

For sale,French military surpluses rifles. Condition NIB,never fired dropped only one time.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Regardless of how frustrated police become raping someone is a sure fire way to make the community unsafe for officers and the community. If in your community a high school of collage kid had a baton shoved up their ass you should be upset. If the person did something wrong there is a legal system for that not OK to anally rape them on the street as a punishment. Do we want to live in a society where the police catch a guy stealing execute him on the spot. No trial no nothing. 

Everyone conservative or liberal should understand this cycle of violence is not good and will not stop until the rule of law is restored both for the citizens and the police. 

A quick watching of French TV shows protesters of several skin colors and reporters describing the protest as being widespread. France as a former colonial power has many citizens that do not look like what many would think a French citizen should look like. Lots of skin colors, religions and ethnicity they are no less French.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

At the point of the original posting, there was no proof of the act taking place, the turds reacted anyways because they wanted to.

We have seen several such cases here where events were totally false, but did not stop the destruction, mikie brown ring a bell?

If the cop did it he must have really been pissed at the scumbag.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> At the point of the original posting, there was no proof of the act taking place, the turds reacted anyways because they wanted to.
> 
> We have seen several such cases here where events were totally false, but did not stop the destruction, mikie brown ring a bell?
> 
> If the cop did it he must have really been pissed at the scumbag.


Ferguson is a good example - Baltimore even more so - that lie is still playing out in court ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Regardless of how frustrated police become raping someone is a sure fire way to make the community unsafe for officers and the community. If in your community a high school of collage kid had a baton shoved up their ass you should be upset. If the person did something wrong there is a legal system for that not OK to anally rape them on the street as a punishment. Do we want to live in a society where the police catch a guy stealing execute him on the spot. No trial no nothing.
> 
> Everyone conservative or liberal should understand this cycle of violence is not good and will not stop until the rule of law is restored both for the citizens and the police.
> 
> A quick watching of French TV shows protesters of several skin colors and reporters describing the protest as being widespread. France as a former colonial power has many citizens that do not look like what many would think a French citizen should look like. Lots of skin colors, religions and ethnicity they are no less French.


You're missing a pretty big point.
Why are the police frustrated? Because of the Muslim activity. The "urban youth" are not interested in the rule of law to which you refer. A "quick watching" of French TV will give you no better picture of the problem than our TV gives us when it comes to BLM and protests. Ignorant people of all religions and skin tones will protest. It doesn't matter what country.

The root of the problem? Muslims.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I suppose the urban youth activity in Berlin is due to the actions of a couple of French cops?
https://gatestone.eu/berling-underage-crime/


----------



## JohnMorrow (Feb 11, 2017)

Denton said:


> You're missing a pretty big point.
> Why are the police frustrated? Because of the Muslim activity. The "urban youth" are not interested in the rule of law to which you refer. A "quick watching" of French TV will give you no better picture of the problem than our TV gives us when it comes to BLM and protests. Ignorant people of all religions and skin tones will protest. It doesn't matter what country.
> 
> The root of the problem? Muslims.


I agree with you for sure. I don't really blame the Muslims as such, more the politicians in Europe which are creating so many problems with their brain dead policies.

Sorry but if you open the door and bend over backwards, the vast majority of people will take you for a ride. Especially those from primitive under educated countries.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> I'm sure the French have spent the last five days waving white flags.


"Please don't hit me! Here, Take my wife!"

The French got exactly what they voted for, "Let them Eat Cake"
They are having a replay of 2006, 2006 and 2012, It's boring already.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Regardless of how frustrated police become raping someone is a sure fire way to make the community unsafe for officers and the community. If in your community a high school of collage kid had a baton shoved up their ass you should be upset. If the person did something wrong there is a legal system for that not OK to anally rape them on the street as a punishment. Do we want to live in a society where the police catch a guy stealing execute him on the spot. No trial no nothing.
> 
> Everyone conservative or liberal should understand this cycle of violence is not good and will not stop until the rule of law is restored both for the citizens and the police.
> 
> A quick watching of French TV shows protesters of several skin colors and reporters describing the protest as being widespread. France as a former colonial power has many citizens that do not look like what many would think a French citizen should look like. Lots of skin colors, religions and ethnicity they are no less French.


Yeah, can't blame the muslims, after all islam is a peaceful religion.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

If the French police got frustrated and raped a Romani I think the French people would react the same way there reaction to the misconduct is what is causing the protest in in some cases the rioting. Regardless of the actions of the citizen the state and its employees are held to a higher standard. The police are trained . 

I do understand the police are human and do get tired/ frustrated but it is no excuse for improper conduct. Major/ governors/ police chiefs need to try and rotate officers out and get them down time to decompress it is a very hard job day after day too few officers, long hours, high stress and no vacations will result in officers doing things you wished they did not do . Hurts the officer, drives cost up, harms the citizen and harms the relationship between the police and various parts of the community.

Do you blame Ruby Ridge on Weaver or the Police- ATF/ FBI. 

I do not blame any one group for these issues / unrest rather I think that it has always has taken at least two to fight and two to decide to get along. 

French youth should stop making problems for the police when caught allow yourself to be arrested the police should try and keep their batons out of peoples asses.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> ... the police should try and keep their batons out of peoples asses.


This.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@RJAMES,

Surely you are not justifying bad behavior by pointing to other bad behavior, are you?

Nevermind, I don't care.

What I do care about is keeping ALL muslimes who are not US citizens out of the US, deporting all muslimes who are in the US but non-citizens. That includes all holders of visas and green cards


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> If the French police got frustrated and raped a Romani I think the French people would react the same way there reaction to the misconduct is what is causing the protest in in some cases the rioting. Regardless of the actions of the citizen the state and its employees are held to a higher standard. The police are trained .
> 
> I do understand the police are human and do get tired/ frustrated but it is no excuse for improper conduct. Major/ governors/ police chiefs need to try and rotate officers out and get them down time to decompress it is a very hard job day after day too few officers, long hours, high stress and no vacations will result in officers doing things you wished they did not do . Hurts the officer, drives cost up, harms the citizen and harms the relationship between the police and various parts of the community.
> 
> ...


Again, to make it clear.
The Muslims are there to make a mess of France until they make it a part of dar al Islam. Assimilation is not a part of their agenda. They are not there to respect French culture or law.
Still, you continue to equate one incident of police misconduct with systemic misbehavior and violations of the law, against both property and people.

Nobody says inserting a nightstick into anyone's rectum as being the right thing to do, but you really seem to be missing the huge, nation-destroying picture. More like ignoring it, and to the point of attempting to liken in to the Ruby Ridge incident.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RJAMES,

First, the police were not involved in the Ruby Ridge incident/ murder.

The FBI had to take over the standoff after the BATFAGS screwed everything up so bad.

Now as far as ATF was concerned, It was a clear case of entrapment committed by them, that started it.

They tried the same thing with me back in the 70's, only I didn't bite like Randy did.

Lon Horiuchi killed Becky Weaver with pure intent, not the miss he claimed was intended for another.

Let's say this, I KNOW that a year later, he was bragging about it while attending an advanced sniper class in Glynco Georgia.

Too much for me to type about in regards to Randy and son, however the outcome tells all.

Just like Waco, an out of control ATF acting like GESTAPO.

It appears from many of your postings that you are leaning to the left with your beliefs, not hiding it too well either.


----------



## jojo64155 (Jan 15, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> And this from a preacher, ladies and gents! Hooah!


That there is my kind of preacher!


----------



## BellaCassels (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow, I had no idea this was going on. Crazy.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

jojo64155 said:


> That there is my kind of preacher!


Dwight can get Old Testament on someone's behind real quick. Kind of an old timey type preacher. You'll like him.


----------



## JohnMorrow (Feb 11, 2017)

BellaCassels said:


> Wow, I had no idea this was going on. Crazy.


Yeah that's the point lol, The press failed to make this mainstream news. Or even news. They are too busy trying to railroad Trump I guess.


----------

